# sams club painting



## CFPC (Jun 2, 2012)

Has anyone painted a Sam's store? The whole exterior gets painted and all of interior gets painted. It's 145,000 sq ft


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I haven't painted a Sam's but I have bid on Wal-Marts and don't anymore.The bid documents state that Wal-Mart will pay no more than 10% for profit and overhead and will require records of material and payroll.I don't like them for predatory pricing on retail vendors and now it has filtered down to contractors.I know this was a post about Sam's but since they are all the same company the terms are probably the same. On a 100,000+ paint job or whatever it is 10% is not enough.They also work on a compressed schedule, at least the one's I bid on did.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

kmp said:


> I haven't painted a Sam's but I have bid on Wal-Marts and don't anymore.The bid documents state that Wal-Mart will pay no more than 10% for profit and overhead and will require records of material and payroll.I don't like them for predatory pricing on retail vendors and now it has filtered down to contractors.I know this was a post about Sam's but since they are all the same company the terms are probably the same. On a 100,000+ paint job or whatever it is 10% is not enough.They also work on a compressed schedule, at least the one's I bid on did.


We turned down bidding two being built as I type this. Also the maintenance painting they pay crap!!! There building 2 buildings same town within 10 miles of each other...yikes


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

10% isn't all that bad I guess if you had a small crew do it, just depends on how good the guys are and what kind of equipment you got. 

I know a painter in town doing a new Walmart here in town and he's spraying that Dryfall from like a 695 or something equivalent. Funny thing is when I was at the local repair place he was asking the owner what it was like to spray it (i.e. not done it before). :/ lol.

If I was him and was going to do it I would bring out the big gas powered rig with a 55 gallon remote agitator/mixer, 2 guns, and 3 guys and be done with it in a week or maybe even less. Although local painters (not specialists) get roughly $10 an hour where I'm at for labor so....10% ain't all that bad lol.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Although local painters (not specialists) get roughly $10 an hour where I'm at for labor so....10% ain't all that bad lol.


I have tried to hire people before no experience they wanted $20.00 an hour, No way I don't mind paying for experience but no experience pay rate is bottom dollar until they prove them selves to me.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

kmp said:


> I haven't painted a Sam's but I have bid on Wal-Marts and don't anymore.The bid documents state that Wal-Mart will pay no more than 10% for profit and overhead and will require records of material and payroll.I don't like them for predatory pricing on retail vendors and now it has filtered down to contractors.I know this was a post about Sam's but since they are all the same company the terms are probably the same. On a 100,000+ paint job or whatever it is 10% is not enough.They also work on a compressed schedule, at least the one's I bid on did.


That must only be on nc. We've done repaint work for them on two separate occasions, a store repaint, and work at their distribution center which was interesting. I gave them the price, did the work, and got paid, no questions asked.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I have tried to hire people before no experience they wanted $20.00 an hour, No way I don't mind paying for experience but no experience pay rate is bottom dollar until they prove them selves to me.



No experience what so ever..for $20?? Forget that, try $10 or even $8 on craigslist if someone has no experience what-so-ever. Better to pay low and teach them, than pay high and teach them. Going to make mistakes either way lol.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

man , none if you write a commercial bid? you are still factoring man hours on jobs. profit of ten percent plus any additional hours completed ahead of schedule, and you are also paying yourself, the supervusor and everyone else in your overhead that may or may not be on the job site. Per diem allotments as well. Walmart is not the one being preditory, its the other contractors that are slashing their own throat to bid against you. low man wins and that is not walmarts fault. Its the idiot who wanted to be a baller and paint a walmart. 

Been there done that. A few times over.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

It sounds crazy.....im trying to branch into commercial work...i bid a sams club and walmart...not sure how it all works but i have never once been asked how much i made on a job or how many hours i put in....sounds illegal and pretty unethical if you ask me...were in this to make money...as much as the customer will financially allow...and as fast as possible with out sacraficing quality....


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

My buddy does their electrical in our region. He bids low and gets them on extras.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

if you are legit and pay yourself a salary these jobs are not so bad. 10% profit , not overhead. how many of you guys correlate profit with your take home? It is and should not be considered the same.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> It sounds crazy.....im trying to branch into commercial work...i bid a sams club and walmart...not sure how it all works but i have never once been asked how much i made on a job or how many hours i put in....sounds illegal and pretty unethical if you ask me...were in this to make money...as much as the customer will financially allow...and as fast as possible with out sacraficing quality....


Its bookkeeping and on larger scale jobs you should really have a handle on it. Heck if our own fed had this approach, we would probably be better for it. The reality is you dont have to bid on these jobs. No one has a gun to your head. With the right systems these are easy.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

> The bid documents state that Wal-Mart will pay no more than 10% for profit and overhead and will require records of material and payroll.


They can go f (screw) themselves


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

profit is cummulative of materials and labor. 6 k profit on 60 k material just for being responsible for material is something. if you.are looking at it from a mom and pop single.operator or res repaint it will never make sense.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

George Z said:


> They can go f (screw) themselves


Some people still have the mentality they will make up lack of profit, with volume. In reality, all they are doing is running there business into the ground. Anybody who would agree to those terms must be starving, and on the verge of going under.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I've bid a couple Sam's...along with walmarts


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I hope you get them


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Bender said:


> I hope you get them


Me too....


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Bender said:


> I hope you get them


 
all of them


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

chrisn said:


> all of them


lets gooooo.....


----------

